
Mathematical Proof That the Lightning Network Cannot Be a Decentralized - doener
https://medium.com/@jonaldfyookball/mathematical-proof-that-the-lightning-network-cannot-be-a-decentralized-bitcoin-scaling-solution-1b8147650800
======
rlpb
This article attempts to prove something that doesn't apply to the
decentralized networks that the Lightning Network is expected to form, and so
its conclusion that it cannot be decentralized is flawed.

It relies on a definition that "decentralized" means "many hops". However the
principle of six degrees of separation[1] demonstrates that this is commonly
not the case in a typical decentralized network. Social connections are
generally treated as "decentralized" but do not require a large number of hops
to get across the network.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation)

